# Car not going into "Service Mode" for upload



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 12 LTZ w/ push button, in the past when it was time to upload I would get in and with my foot NOT on the brake would push the start/stop button for approx. 10 seconds, the dash would light up, yellow light on the button would be on and the dic would say "service mode" and it would let EZ Flash connect to the vehicle. Yesterday when trying to do this the green light came on, the cel light on but would not connect and an error message told me to check the connection.. 
Has something changed that I'm not aware of??

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I have a 12 LTZ w/ push button, in the past when it was time to upload I would get in and with my foot NOT on the brake would push the start/stop button for approx. 10 seconds, the dash would light up, yellow light on the button would be on and the dic would say "service mode" and it would let EZ Flash connect to the vehicle. Yesterday when trying to do this the green light came on, the cel light on but would not connect and an error message told me to check the connection..
> Has something changed that I'm not aware of??
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!!


Have you tried plugging the cable into the computer first, waiting a few seconds for the device to be recognized and then plugging in the obd2 end?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have tried everything short of throwing the s.o.b. on the ground and stomping on it..


----------

